# Vladimir Jurowski gives two interesting interviews. From philosophy to music



## Moscow-Mahler

http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/23490/
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/23490/page2/

http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/names/details/703/

Two interesting interviews by Vladimir Jurowski. In the first he descibes his struggle for adoptation in Germany. He tells about sometimes arrogant attitude of Germans, who still think that they are superior in the field of music to other nations. He also tells about Mravinsky's way of conducting Beethoven and shares his views on Glinka in Bolshoy.

The second is mostly about his preferences in XX century music.


----------

